# Got any Cap to Cap riders



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wondering if any folks are planning to ride the Cap to Cap this year? I did it awhile back and a small group of us are doing the 50 mile route this year. Anyone else?


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

wrong forum sorry,,


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Wrong forum....it's the Mid Atlantic forum and the Cap to Cap is in VA...what forum would you suggest?


----------



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

I'll be riding the century...probably my 10th time riding it in its various incarnations. Nice flat century to start the season, but very dangerous in spots! Pacelines in both directions of Route 5 with cars passing at 55 mph are a recipe for disaster IMO.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I am hoping they have much better controls in place for traffic this year after what happened last year. I follow (on Caring Bridge.com (John) the guy that was seriously injured by the truck and he is still recovering a year later. Are you leaving from RVA or Williamsburg start?


----------



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

Those two guys that were hit---weren't they hit on Route 156? To me, that is safer than over on Route 5.

I'll be leaving from Richmond---how about you?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

They were hit on 106 Roxbury Rd which is close to a landfill in Charles City, they were hit by a semi headed either to or from the landfill and he did not stop! We are leaving from Rocketts but only doing the 50.


----------



## CodaDelGruppo (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm doing the 50 miler this year, it would be great to have a small group to ride with. PM me if you don't mind an addition to your group.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

We will be a slow group (maybe 15 average) I would think since we have several new riders joining this year and my lard ass also.


----------

